
So We've Had a Few Problems with Docker in Production - zbobet2012
And by a few, I mean 4 bugs in a month that would wipe out an entire cluster but leave Kube thinking it was up. We issued dumpster fire awards for those of us who spent weeks troubleshooting and fixing them. After all, a dumpster is a container.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;i.imgur.com&#x2F;i66FpAZ.jpg<p>Relevant:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;docker&#x2F;issues&#x2F;22502<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;docker&#x2F;issues&#x2F;28518<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;docker&#x2F;issues&#x2F;28889<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;docker&#x2F;docker&#x2F;issues&#x2F;26492<p>Anyone else got some docker war stories?
======
probinso
The more that I played with the docker, the more I realized that its use cases
are far more limited than people will advertise. Several project leads that
I've worked with knew what doctor was based on the description on its website,
or some product review blog.

The majority of my time spent assessing dockers viability, was in convincing
my bosses that this product did not solve the problems they were trying to
address.

------
user5994461
> Anyone else got some docker war stories?

Yep. Wrote a blog post about that :D

[https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-
his...](https://thehftguy.com/2016/11/01/docker-in-production-an-history-of-
failure/)

What systems/OS/docker version are you running?

------
jtchang
We are running docker as well and I have setup a few clients on it. Haven't
run into the ones you have but appreciate the effort you guys are making to
make it more production ready and stable :)

